# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika klasike, 101 pjesët më të bukura

## Tannhauser

Te gjithe njerezit pranojne se muzika eshte nje art subjektiv. Pra nuk mund te gjesh kritere ne baze te te cilave te krahasosh muziken. Disa mendojne se te ulerasesh mbi skene eshte muzike; eshte nje gje e pranueshme.

Edhe pse te gjithe kane opinione te ndryshme, te gjithe pranojne bukurine dhe madheshtine e muzikes klasike. Meqe njerezit nuk gjejne kritere per krahasim ua lane kete detyre kafsheve.

Muzika klasike eshte e vetmia qe qeteson kafshet, sidomos ato me IQ te madh, si delfinat.

Muzika klasike vihet per te qetesuar ne maternitet femijet e vegjel.

Po them nje anektode te vogel per muziken dhe kafshet.

Nje here ne xhungel ra nje aeroplan. I vetmi qe shpetoi ishte nje violinist. Duke ecur neper xhungel ne nje cast e rethuan kafshet e egra.
Violinisti i ziu kishte degjuar se muzika i qeteson kafshet dhe vendosi ti bjeri violines. Menjehere kafshet e egra u qetesuan te mahnitura pas muzikes. Kur pas disa sekondash hidhet Luani dhe e ha violinistin.
Thite ariu atehere: - Prape e beri budallallekun shurdhi...

Ketu do permbledh 101 pjeset me te bukura te muzikes klasike. Vleresimi u be ne baze te pelqimeve te mia por edhe sipas permbledhjeve te ndryshme qe kane dale ne treg. Shume nga keto pjese i degjojme cdo dite, neper filma, ne fillim te emisioneve, ne reklama etj dhe kemi ndjenjen se dicka na kujtojne. Muzika klasike nuk eshte nje muzike e vdekur, ajo eshte nje pjese e gjalle e qyteterimit tone.

Po filloj me kompozitorin tim te dashur, R. Wagner. Muzika e Wagnerit ka nje madheshti, eshte e frymezuar nga legjendat dhe nga historia e popujve nordike dhe permban nje pjese nga 'erresira' e tyre.

1.	Wagner  Wagner - Die Walkure, (Ride Of The Valkyries)
2.	Wagner  *Tannhauser* (Overture)
3.	Wagner  Hochzeit (Wedding Marsh)
4.	Yanni  Acropolis
5.	Albioni  Adagio For Strings
6.	Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 2
7.	Bach - Minuet And Badinerie
8.	Bach - Toccata And Fugue In D Minor
9.	Beethoven - Fur Elise
10.	Beethoven - Moonlight Sonata
11.	Beethoven - Ode To Joy
12.	Beethoven - 7th Symphony
13.	Berlioz - Marche Hongroise
14.	Bizet - Carmen  Toreador
15.	Bizet - Carmen Overture
16.	Borodin - Prince Igor (Polovtsian Dance Nr 8)
17.	Brahms  Lullaby
18.	Chopin - Funeral March
19.	Chopin - Minute Waltz
20.	Debussy  Arabesque
21.	Dowland - Lachrimae Antiquae
22.	Dvorak - Sorcerers Apprentice
23.	Elgar - Pomp And Circumstance
24.	Grieg - In The Hall Of The Mountain King
25.	Handel  Hallelluia
26.	Handel - Water Music
27.	Holst - Mars From The Planets
28.	Johann Strauss - Blue Danube
29.	Johann Strauss - Radetzky  March
30.	Johann Strauss - Anniversary Waltz
31.	Johann Strauss - Tritsch Tratsch Polka
32.	Liszt - La Campanella V
33.	Mouret  Rondeau
34.	Mozart - Eine Kleine Nacht Musik
35.	Mozart - Marriage Of Figaro (Overture)
36.	Mozart - The Magic Flute (Overture)
37.	Offenbach  Cancan
38.	Offenbach - Les Contes D'Hoffmann (Opera In 4 Acts - Barcarolle)
39.	Pachelbel - Canon In D
40.	Puccini - La Boheme (Che Gelida Manina)
41.	Puccini - Tosca (E Lucevan Le Stelle)
42.	Puccini - Turandot (Signore, Ascolta)
43.	Rachmaninov - Rhapsody On A Theme By Paganini
44.	Rossini - The Barber Of Seville (Overture)
45.	Rossini - William Tell (Overture)
46.	Sergei Prokofiev - Montagues Et Capulets
47.	Sibelius  Finlandia
48.	Stravinsky - The Firebird Suite
49.	Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
50.	Tchaikovsky - Arabian Dance
51.	Tchaikovsky - Waltz From Swan Lake
52.	Tchaikovsky - Waltz Of The Flowers
53.	Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No 1 In B Flat Minor
54.	Tchaikovsky  Nutcracker (Overture)
55.	Verdi - Aida (Triumphal Marsh)
56.	Verdi - La Traviata (Brindisi)
57.	Verdi - Madame Butterfly (Overture)
58.	Verdi  Rigoletto
59.	Trevor Jones  The Last Of The Mohicans
60.	Vivaldi - Four Seasons
61.	Yanni  Acropolis
62.	Allegri - Miserere Mei Deus
63.	Armstrong - Balcony Scene
64.	Beethoven - Emperor Concerto
65.	Biber - Sonata IX In B Flat Major
66.	Bizet - Temple Duet
67.	Boccherini - String Quintet In E major, Op. 11, No. 5, Minuet
68.	Bruch - Violin Concerto In G Minor
69.	Chanticleer - In Dulci Iubilo
70.	Chopin - Waltz No 7 In C Sharp Minor Op.64, No 2
71.	Copland - Fanfare For The Common Man
72.	Dvorak - Symphony No.9 (From The New World)
73.	Ennio Morricone - The Ecstasy Of Gold
74.	Gershwin  Summertime
75.	Gidon Kremer - Tango Ballet La Calle
76.	Giordano - La Mamma Morta
77.	Gluck - Orpheus And Eurydice, Dance Of The Blessed Spirits
78.	Gorecki - Third Symphony
79.	Grieg  Morning
80.	Handel - Zadok The Priest
81.	Haydn - Symphony No 94 In G Major (Surprise)
82.	Howard Blake - Walking In The Air
83.	Jenkins  Adiemus
84.	Jenkins - Agnus Dei
85.	Joaquin Rodrigo - Conierto De Aranjuez
86.	Leo Delibes - Flower Duet
87.	Mahler - Symphony No. 5 In C Sharp Minor
88.	Mendelssohn - Allegro Molto Vivace
89.	Michael Nyman - The Heart Asks Pleasure First (The Promise)
90.	Momont  Espiritu
91.	Mozart - Horn Concerto No 4 In E Flat
92.	Nicolo Paganini - Caprice No.10 in G Minor
93.	Puccini - Nessum Dorma
94.	Rimsky-Korsakov - The Flight Of The Bumble Bees
95.	Richard Clayderman  Badinerie
96.	Saint-Saens - The Swan (Carnival Of The Animals)
97.	Schumann - Flower Piece In D Flat Major
98.	Tavener - The Lamb
99.	Verdi - Nabucco (Overture)
100.	Zimmer - Gladiator Suite
101.	Khachaturian - Sabre Dance

Keto ishin sipas meje 101 pjeset me te bukura nga muzika klasike. Jo se nuk ka te tjera, por ketu kemi nje seleksionim te vogel.

Degjim ter kendshem...

----------


## Gilda

1. Madame Butterfly eshte nga Puccini dhe jo nga Verdi

2. Meqenese e ke filluar me "Walkürenritt" thuaj me mire i gjithe "Ringu" i Wagnerit (Der Ring der Nibelungen )

3. "Liebestod" ne Tannhäuser eshte me te vertete e paarritshme.

Sei gegrüßt du holder Knabe

----------


## dielli qe lind

Nabucco, kori i te burgosurve eshte nje mrekulli e vertete,nuk lodhem asnje here se degjuari.

----------


## Arcimedes

"Eine kleine nacht muzik" e Mozartit (vend 34) mua me pelqen shum, sepse eshte shume romantike, per mendimin tim. Andej nga mesi i muzikes fillon vetem me piano dhe mua me pelqen shume edhe e gjithe melodia e muzikes; mund te kerceje njeriu (bashke me te dashuren natyrisht).

Un kam nje cd komplet me muziken me te zgjedhur te Mozartit dhe ajo eshte cd-ja qe preferoj un me shume nga cd-te e tjera klasike qe kam un ne shtepi.

Kalofshi mire

----------


## Tannhauser

> Madame Butterfly eshte nga Puccini dhe jo nga Verdi


Sigurisht, gabimi eshte imi (nga shpejtesia)...




> Meqenese e ke filluar me "Walkürenritt" thuaj me mire i gjithe "Ringu" i Wagnerit (Der Ring der Nibelungen )


Fakti eshte se e gjithe vepra qe bazohet ne Nibelungenlied eshte e mahnitshme, por une vecova pjeset me te bukura dhe jo te gjithe veprat se koha qe duhet per ta degjuar te gjithe vepren eshte shume i madh...

----------


## Gilda

Ke te drejte.

Pershendetje

----------


## Brari

bukur i ke zgedhur.. po  mund te besh prap 101 tjera .. 
eh sa ka pjes te bukura..
janin e ke vu dy here..
apo ka 2 acropolisa ai..

na ka ardh nji ganxhe re era karajfil po i vjen..  thot ajo kanga shkodrane.. 
mirse ke ardh oj xhilda e rigoletos..

hajde plotsojm nje qintenjeshe tjater.. o popull..

1 Shostakovic.. Vals.. 
2 uilliams.. nga shindlers list.. ne violin itzhak perllman..
3 sibelius Valse triste..
4 Smetana.. veltava (Moldau) ..
5 Vangelis.. Conquest of Paradise..

vazhdoni ju..

----------


## Tannhauser

> bukur i ke zgedhur.. po mund te besh prap 101 tjera ..


Jo vetem 101 te tjera por shume me teper.

Ke te drejte, kam 2 Akropolis; desha te shkroja *Yannis - Nostalgia*.

Shume pjese te bukura ke zgjedh, sidomos Shostakovic, Valsi i Dyte....

Po vendos dhe nje tjeter.. *Gounod - Faust (Soldier Chorus)*

----------


## beni67

Jam shume dakod me ju. Jane te mrekullueshme. Po na jepni ndonje adrese ku mund ti degjojme...... .

----------


## Del Monako

Do shtoja sa per ti dhene me shume sheqer perzgjedhjes : 

Prelude - Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni)
Aria Siciliana- Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) (per mendimin tim kjo eshte arie perrallore per nga bukuria)
Una Furtiva Lagrima- L'elessir D'amore (Donizzeti)

.......

----------


## i_pakapshem

> 4. Yanni  Acropolis


o zotria grek mos i cndero emrat e medhenj me Yannin.  Muzika e janit as ka qene, as nuk eshte, as nuk enderron per te qene muzike klasike.  Muzika e janit eshte New Age crap.

----------


## FierAkja143

a jannin mos e ofendo ti Mr. muskulozi  :ngerdheshje:  

Shiko se di nefakt a eshte muzike klasike apo ca eshte po new age crap se quan dot se te tallin veshet pastaj.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## i_pakapshem

> a jannin mos e ofendo ti Mr. muskulozi  
> 
> Shiko se di nefakt a eshte muzike klasike apo ca eshte po new age crap se quan dot se te tallin veshet pastaj.


te sugjeroj te shkosh ne nje record store e tipit te borders or virgin records, te lexosh emrat e seksione te ndryshme, te shkosh te muzika klasike dhe te kerkosh per Yannin qe ske per ta gjetur, dhe pastaj te kerkosh te New Age dhe aty do jet mbushur me CD-te e Janit

----------


## dibrani2006

une e adhuroj musiken klasike me letson trupin

----------


## Pasiqe

Disa pjese shume te bukura (mbase jane permendur me pare por s'kisha kohe te lexoja te gjitha):
Four seasons - Vivaldi  (allegros jane me te preferuara)
Turandot (Nessun Dorma) - Puccini
Flight of the Bumblebee - Korsakov

----------


## Tannhauser

> Four seasons - Vivaldi (allegros jane me te preferuara)
> Turandot (Nessun Dorma) - Puccini
> Flight of the Bumblebee - Korsakov


I kam permendur, me te vertete te bukura...

----------


## Dr Rieux

Une do gjeja vend ne liste (nqs sme kane humbur nga syte) dhe per

Shubert: Simfonia e pambaruar
Karl Off: Carmina Burana (Fortuna Imperatix Mundi)
Brahms: Vallezimi hungarez
Beethoven: Overtura e Egmontit
Beethoven: Apasionata (Sonta 23)
Rosini: Berberi i Seviljes
Mozart: Marshi turk (Sonata 9)
Bach: Fuge ne D minor
Debussy: Claire de lune
Rodrigo: Koncerti i Aranuezit (kitara eshte e persosur ketu)

Po ne fakt mund te besh disa 101-sha dhe prape te kesh dicka per te shtuar.

----------


## Arcimedes

Muzika me e bukur per mua qe e ndegjoj dhe qe e shikoj shpesh (DVD) eshte muzika e operes 
*"Martesa e Figaros*" nga Mozart. Un kam nje koleksion DVD- s nga operat e Mozartit s.psh. : 
"Marriage of Figaro", "Cosi fan Tutte", "Don Giovanni" dhe  "Die Zuaberflöte".  

Kam edhe opera te tjera qe me pelqejn, por Mozarti me operen e tij "Martesa e Figaros"eshte per mua ne vend te pare dhe un e pelqej shume, sepse me c'plodh gjithmone ne darke kur vij i lodhur nga puna. Ne mengjes ndegjoj muzike te ndryshme pop, ose rrock, por ne darke e ka rradhe Mozarti. 

"Marrige of Figaro" me con mua ne nje bote tjeter teper te cuditshme. Me Mozartin un mund te enderroj pa frike, sepse muzika e tij nuk eshte e nderlikuar, por eshte shume e thjesht, e mahnitshme dhe me shume suprizaa dhe aventura te mrekullueshme. 
Mozart me len mua te enderroj dhe te flutoroj dhe te kthehem perseri ne toke kur DVD-ja ka mbaruar.

----------


## end

Ku mundem ti shkarkoj keto muzike klasike
Just lutem

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

shkarkoje nga torrent
https://kickass.to/101-classics-the-...-t4301922.html

----------

